# Best method to keep formula warm?



## J.Muller (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a digital thermometer and I bring it to 106F but in a minute or so it goes down below 102F. What do you experienced breeders do to keep it warm throughout the feeding? A picture would be great!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I set the cup of formula in a bowl of warm water. It will still cool down, but it does it much more slowly. When I need to rewarm the formula, I take it out of the water bowl and nuke the water bowl in the microwave until the water is hot. Then I put the formula cup back in the water bowl and use the thermometer to stir it until it reaches the right temperature.

It's possible to put the water bowl on top of a heating pad to keep the temperature more steady. But the heating pads that I have don't have a setting for the temperature I want, so it's easier to nuke the water bowl when I want more heat.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I do that, too, with a little ramekin bowl of hot water (steamy but not boiling). I put the formula in a little shot glass, which holds just about enough food for a single small bird's feeding, and sit that in the ramekin of hot water. If the formula gets too thick as it cools, I can just suck up some of the hot water into the syringe and squirt and stir it into the cooled formula, warming it a bit for a second helping (if wanted). 

Evian's breeder does something similar, except she keeps the formula in a short, fat thermos. But then she's feeding multiple birds. I hate wasting all that formula for a single bird, which is all I'd ever be feeding. Evian took supplemental feedings until she was 9.5 weeks old.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I make my formula in a ceramic cup...that helps keep the warmth. also i pull the small pot that i actually heat the water for the formula up off the stove and put it on the table on a pot holder. if the formula gets too cold I put the cup in the water and stir it up and check the temp seems to work really well.


----------



## J.Muller (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are great tips! thanks guys


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

In the past I tried to find a plate or tray designed to keep human baby food warm, figuring that would be just about the perfect temperature. At the time I couldn't find anything suitable, but it's been a while and maybe something better is available now. I'm too lazy to go looking right now, but if anybody finds something, please let us know!


----------

